# Film mat pour iPad 2 (anti-reflet)



## rexet (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je trouve l'iPad 2 illisible en condition de forte lumière et c'est la raison pour laquelle je suis actuellement à la recherche d'un film protecteur à poser sur l'écran afin de :
1. le protéger un peu des éventuelles rayures
2. réduire considérablement les reflets de la lumière

Cepedant il faut trouver un film qui :
1. ne réduit pas la luminosité de l'écran en lui même
2. ne réduit pas les performances de glisse de l'écran
3. ne crée pas d&#8217;artéfacts optique

Il en existe pas mal :
- Belkin MatteScreen Overlay (environ 15&#8364; les deux films)
http://www.belkin.com/fr/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=543821
- SGP Steinheil&#8482; Ultra Series Screen Protector Films
http://www.sgpstore.com/tablets/app...g-wifi-screen-protector-steinheil-series.html
- Griffin Screen Care
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...e-kit-film-de-protection-mat-pour-ipad-1.html
- iVisorAG
http://store.moshimonde.com/ivisorag-for-ipad2-black.html
- Brando
http://shop.brando.com

Certains ont des expériences dans ce domaine  ?


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

J'ai celui-là sur mon iPhone 4.
Si tu veux, je ferai un petit test avec photos et/ou vidéo ce soir ou ce week-end.
http://www.powersupportusa.com/

Le film "Anti-glare" HD (anti-traces/anti-reflets) : http://www.powersupportusa.com/accessories/ipad-2/hd-anti-glare-film.html

PS : Apple vent ce film (pour iPhone 4, je ne sais pas pour iPad) mais pour un peu plus cher.


----------



## rexet (4 Mai 2011)

Et tu en es content ? Ca réduit vraiment les reflets ?
Je cherche avant tout à optimiser la lecture de l'iPad au soleil, la protection des rayures et tout ça c'est secondaire pour moi.


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

rexet a dit:


> Et tu en es content ? Ca réduit vraiment les reflets ?
> Je cherche avant tout à optimiser la lecture de l'iPad au soleil, la protection des rayures et tout ça c'est secondaire pour moi.



Oui. Ben c'est, je pense, un très bon (si ce n'est le meilleur) en son genre.
Par contre, il faut bien le dire : il ne supprimera pas complètement les reflets. C'est à dire qu'il rend les reflets un peu "flou", donc on les voit moins. C'est mieux pour lire etc... en plein soleil, mais ce n'est pas non plus révolutionnaire.
Mais oui, j'en suis très content. Très facile à installer, il réduit pas mal les traces de doigts et les reflets sont moins visibles.

J'essayerai de faire des photos de comparaison avec/sans d'ici ce soir.


----------



## rexet (4 Mai 2011)

Merci pour ton retour d'expérience !

Sinon j'ai lu sur des forums étrangers que celui-ci serait très bien en terme d'anti-reflet :
http://www.powersupportusa.com/accessories/ipad-2/hd-anti-glare-film.html

Mais bon, $30 quand même, faut pas se planter


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

rexet a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour d'expérience !
> 
> Sinon j'ai lu sur des forums étrangers que celui-ci serait très bien en terme d'anti-reflet :
> http://www.powersupportusa.com/accessories/ipad-2/hd-anti-glare-film.html
> ...



Oui c'est sûr !

Mais sinon, le service a été très bien pour moi, reçu une petite semaine après la commande.

Et le truc à prendre en compte, aussi, c'est la pose. Ce film est, pour moi, le meilleur au niveau de la pose et des bulles. Il se pose facilement, et est électrostatique (on peut donc l'enlever et le remettre à souhait). S'il y a des bulles, il faut simplement décoller un petit peu le film par l'angle, et mettre puis enlever un bout de scotch à l'endroit où se situait la bulle. Recoller ensuite le film et le tour est joué !

Une video de pose : http://vimeo.com/14835222
Enlever une bulle sur le film de protec MacBook Pro (c'est exactement pareil pour un iPad/iPhone) : http://vimeo.com/12366680


----------



## karanda (4 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> J'ai celui-là sur mon iPhone 4.
> Si tu veux, je ferai un petit test avec photos et/ou vidéo ce soir ou ce week-end.
> http://www.powersupportusa.com/
> 
> ...



Je confirme que c'est un très bon film pour iPhone 4. Pas de problème à la pause.


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

Je viens de faire les tests en extérieur et je confirme : ce film est vraiment anti-reflets. Je n'avais jamais imaginé qu'il était autant anti-reflet. Par contre, le film "Cristal" amplifie les reflets, mais supprime quelques taces de doigts (j'ai acheté le pack "Anti-reflets/traces de doigts pour l'écran + Cristal pour arrière" (je parle pour mon iPhone 4).

Je posterai les photos d'ici 19h.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------

Voici les photos (c'est in-extremis, mais comme promis, c'est (juste) avant 19h !).

Regarde bien les commentaires que j'ai mis. Pour visualiser les photos, clique sur "Plus ancien ->".

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62475782@N03/5687134573/in/photostream/

J'ajoute juste que le film rend la qualité de l'écran Rétina un peu mois bonne, ça floue très légèrement mais sur l'iPad, il ne devrait pas y avoir vraiment de différence.

Au toucher, c'est du plastique. Après c'est suivant les goûts de chacun. Moi j'aime moins que le vrai écran mais, mon frère par exemple, préfère. C'est un peu plus glissant, mais ça fait un très léger bruit de frottement quand on bouge rapidement.


----------



## rexet (5 Mai 2011)

Merci infiniment worldice pour tous tes efforts.
Les photos sont très parlantes : la réduction des reflets semble efficace !
J'ai en effet lu que les films mats pouvaient dégrader un poil la définition du fait de la réfraction de la lumière : autant pour jouer, regarder un film, etc. ça ne m'inquiète pas trop mais qu'en est-il de la lecture d'un livre ou magazine  ?

Et question subsidiaire : peut-on retirer et replacer le film à volonté sans l'endommager ?


----------



## worldice (8 Mai 2011)

rexet a dit:


> Merci infiniment worldice pour tous tes efforts.
> Les photos sont très parlantes : la réduction des reflets semble efficace !
> J'ai en effet lu que les films mats pouvaient dégrader un poil la définition du fait de la réfraction de la lumière : autant pour jouer, regarder un film, etc. ça ne m'inquiète pas trop mais qu'en est-il de la lecture d'un livre ou magazine  ?
> 
> Et question subsidiaire : peut-on retirer et replacer le film à volonté sans l'endommager ?



Le retirer et remettre à volonté sans l'endommager : oui, mais à chaque fois qu'on va l'enlever, il va prendre la poussière. Et, il faut bien le savoir, chaque microparticule qui se colle sur le film, forme après une bulle. Donc si tu t'amuses à l'enlever et le remettre des dizaines de fois, bonne chance pour enlever les bulles !

Sinon, pour la définition de l'écran : on ne le voit pas si on tient le téléphone dans la main. Il faut s'approcher de près pour voir cela. De plus, les parties sombres de l'écran (donc, par ex, le texte) n'est pas du tout affecté. C'est plutôt les couleurs claires, ou le blanc. Quand on regarde le blanc de près, ça fait comme plein de petits pixels blancs, avec certains qui sont d'autres couleurs. Mais dès qu'on s'éloigne de 10 ou 20cm, tout cela disparaît...


----------



## elmexicano (24 Mai 2012)

Salut,


J'ai essayé un film acheté sur eBay à bas cout, déçu car il détériorait l'image : effet de grain et dégradation de la résolution.

Je cherche un film mat pour l'ipad3, quelqu'un l'a-t-il essayé sur le nouvel iPad en retina display ?

Thibault.


----------



## monnouveauipode (24 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
je te propose celui-là:
http://www.mobile24.fr/shop/film-de-protection-70030p.html

Il est au même prix (presque ) que celui de Belkin que tu a trouvé mais il est meilleur, ne diminue ni la clarté ni la luminosité de ton écran.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mai 2012)

tout surface optique ajouté va réduire le rendement optique, donc la luminosité, et dégradera la résolution (tout amateur de photo sait que mettre un filtre neutre devant son optique dégradera son piqué, mais c'est une excellente protection de l'objectif).

ça ne me choque pas plus que ça, mais il faut le savoir... il n'existe et n'existera aucun film qui ne diminueras pas la luminosité de l'écran ou la résolution...


toute la question est de se demander si la perte est acceptable ou non...


----------

